# Kitchener 5-Lb. Stainless Steel Sausage Stuffer   on sale thru 12/12  $69.99



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2012)

[h1]Kitchener 5-Lb. Stainless Steel Sausage Stuffer[/h1]

<div class="item"> Item#  508314</div><div class="clear"></div>
*Was $99.99*

*Sale $69.99*

Order Today and Save $30.00
<script type="text/javascript">document.getElementById('savingsMessage').innerHTML = '';</script>
Guaranteed Lowest Prices
Qty
 <input type="hidden" name="URL" value="AjaxOrderItemDisplayView" id="OrderItemAddForm_url_200449319"/>  <input type="hidden" name="catEntryId" value="200449319" id="OrderItemAddForm_catEntryId_200449319"/>  <input type="hidden" name="productId" value="200449319" id="OrderItemAddForm_productId_200449319"/>  <input type="hidden" name="quantity" value="" id="OrderItemAddForm_quantity_200449319" value="1"/> 













Add to Wish List Item In Wish List Add to Wish List


----------



## dward51 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks

I ordered one last week with ship to store.  I'm taking the current sale page in as they just called to tell mine came in this morning. Should knock another $20 off my price plus the $10 off $50 or more get's me to a $59 final price.

Bottom line, got the Kitchener #12 grinder for $69 and the 5# stuffer for $59 after all discounts.  Not a bad day at all.


----------



## boisecj (Dec 8, 2013)

I can only find this stuffer for $84.99 on the Northern Tool website. Do you have other suggestions on how to get this cheaper price? Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2013)

This sale was last year....  sorry.....   Check Grizzly, Amazon, Northern Tool  etc.. Sales pop up daily so keep an eye out.....  

Dave


----------



## boisecj (Dec 8, 2013)

I should looked at your date lol thanks for the reply. Ill keep an eye out


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2013)

If you order from Grizzly, go to the order parts page and get a couple extra O-rings...  cheap price incase one breaks.... 

Dave

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h6252/parts


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 8, 2013)

Northern Tool has the same stuffer on sale for $79.99 through 12/14.

There was also a $10 off coupon in the same flyer so a pretty good price I think.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 8, 2013)

Although I doubt you will find as good of a deal as I got in 2012 (#12 Kitchener grinder for $69 and the 5# stuffer for $59),  here are the 2013 Northern tool discount codes which are good until 12/31/3013.   Codes can be used more than once.  If you can get your total order to $100 the $20 code gives you a 20% discount.  They will also do "ship to store" for free. If you have a local store, then you end up paying nothing for shipping if the item you want is not in stock at your store.


*$5 off $15 or More* [Exp. 12/31]
*Use Northern Tool Coupon 174442*
 
*$20 off $100 or more* [Exp. 12/31]
*Use Northern Tool Coupon 174441*
 
*$50 off $250 or more* [Exp. 12/31]
*Use Northern Tool Coupon Code 174440*
 
*Free Gift Card with orders over $100 ($100+=$10,$250+=$25,$500+=$50, $1000+=$100)* [Exp. 12/26]
*Use Northern Tool Coupon 169844*


----------



## boisecj (Dec 9, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you!


----------

